# Pre and Post Philips Gaggia Classic



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

Hello all!

I am currently shopping for a gaggia classic but would like to know if there is a difference between pre and post phillips gaggia classics? I noticed that a lot mention phillips with regards to gaggia classic.

thanks


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Philips bought out Gaggia parent company in 2006. The only change between pre and post Philips' take over is a change to the three way solenoid with post 2006 models having a slightly smaller one. Doesn't affect useage.


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

oh ok.. well that's way over my head! When you say it doesn't affect useage, the quality isn't affected? From my inexperienced point of view, i don't think it matters who owns gaggia but the fact that there will be support should the machine breaks.

Thanks for your response.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

No difference to the quality of coffee made. Parts are readily available.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

just be certain to maintain properly, descale every 4-10 weeks depending on water hardness


----------



## Delfi (Jan 4, 2013)

I thought it was 2009 philips bought gaggia?

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gaggia


----------



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

There is a lot of b0££0x about having a pre-Phillips machine, as far as I'm concerned it means you have an old one...


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

The pre Phillips had a bigger solenoid. (There have been reported issues with the smaller post Phillips one). That's it. Otherwise it's just as good and just as easy to maintain.


----------

